# Chief Pictures (Overload)



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Went to the park today with Chief to get some action photos. I have never did action photos before I think they turned out pretty well.


Fence shots when we first got to the park








































Doing a very nice sit stay










"Yes"










Checking out the Sights










Catching up










Checking out the Sights again










Heading for the bushes










Posing on the Picnic table










This is my Second favorite photo of today










Jumping over logs






























Time to go home mommy




















Look at that tongue










One last jump










Some pretty posing




















This is my favorite today










I took these photos yesterday after Chief got his bath and grooming. I brushed him with the zoom groom bush which I love and the rake brush. I use Rosie B Good softer than a pillow shampoo and Rosie B Good smoother than velvet conditioner they are the best batheing products I have ever used.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Relaxing on the couch











Licking his ear










Sitting on the stairs until I say"yes"










Licking mouths






























Wanting to take his bone on the walk










Cute ones






























Tired after a long walk, but not tired enough


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

You got some really nice shots of your handsome boy, you can tell he had a good time with that tongue hanging down so low. Both of your babies are beautiful, thanks for sharing with us. I enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice looking boys! Some good movement shots of Chief! Looks like he had a good time.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Love the 'one last jump'!! He's a great looking boy


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Your boy has an expression that makes me smile VERY handsome dog!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you very much he had so much fun he looked so proud of himself


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Great pics, thank you for sharing!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you!! He is so photogenic, but when he gets tired he won't look at me it's so funny.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just thought I would post a Before and After picture of Chief. Here he is before I got him and then here he is 6-7 months after I have had him.


----------

